# Cutting Double wall stove pipe



## Greg123 (Jul 27, 2006)

Can anyone recommend the easiest way of cutting a double wall stove pipe?

 I have redesigned my stove pipe to give me further distance from combustibles by putting a 90 degree elbow and a “T” for easy cleaning during the winter. However by adding the 90 & “T” the straight piece of stove pipe is now to long and needs to be cut to proper length.


----------



## Roospike (Jul 27, 2006)

# 1 Multi cutter saw #2 chop saw #3 hacksaw #4 plasma cutter #5 floor / bench bandsaw #6 electric or air nibbler


----------



## hearthtools (Jul 27, 2006)

MOST that i know of you can NOT cut double wall pipe.

switch it out to a shorter pipe and a adjustable slip.
This will make it easier to take it apart to clean out that 90

Why not use 2 45 deg for an offset. BETTER DRAFT


----------



## Sandor (Jul 27, 2006)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> MOST that i know of you can NOT cut double wall pipe.
> 
> switch it out to a shorter pipe and a adjustable slip.
> This will make it easier to take it apart to clean out that 90
> ...



Yea, what Rob said.

How would you connect the pieces once you cut off the twist lock connection?


----------



## Roospike (Jul 27, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> hearthtools said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would guess that he is talking about black inside double wall stove pipe .  The stainless steel double wall stove pipe with the lock tabs should not be cut.


----------



## Metal (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't cut it unless it specifically says it can be cut in the installation manual (it won't say that, by the way).  Get the telescoping length.


----------



## Greg123 (Jul 27, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Sandor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct the black inside double wall stove pipe is what I have.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

and as stated above, you can not cut it. You cant cut interior or exterior double wall. Follow robs advice and get a couple of small adjutables


----------



## hearthtools (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Guys turn the b around it is Rod
LOL


----------



## Sandor (Jul 27, 2006)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> Hey Guys turn the b around it is Rod
> LOL



Sorry Hot  Rod !

You must be one popular, uh, Guy!


----------



## Roospike (Jul 27, 2006)

Just as a side note . I stated "How" to cut double wall pipe . Now if it "can" be cut and installed i do not know this information like some of the others here do . I used telescoping double wall pipe for my install in my home . I used single wall black pipe for my shop and it could be cut . I'm not saying the double wall inside black pipe can be cut . I would take any good advise from hearthtools and or MountainStoveGuy for custom install information.


----------



## Roospike (Jul 27, 2006)

*******************


----------

